# Grooming equipment website?



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well with 4 furry babies to groom, and one groomer that Cooper doesn't like and is really expensive, and another groomer that all the dogs love, but just simply isn't that great, I think I'm ready to make the move. Any recommendations on a website to purchase a clipper, scissors, great comb and brush and table arm? Did I forget anything? Oh, a nail clippers and trimmer too. I probably will pass on the special dryer for now. I'm hoping to stay under 400$ to get started if possible. I do have a couple Evolution combs that I LOVE, their rake, and a greyhound comb. I also have some nail trimmers, but that's about it.

How's that video coming? It can't be ready soon enough for me!

Any and all suggestions/tips would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks in advance!

Beverly


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Other than a daily brushing, I have never groomed Havanna myself (she goes to the groomer for the first time next week). However, I know of two people who have purchased things from this website: www.PetEdge.com. Good luck with the grooming; you're much braver than me!

Michelle


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would say the table and the arm is priceless. I ended up getting the little pink one and I do it outside here in so cal (likely i need a real table when I move). But this stops the negotiations about grooming. I have been doing it about a year myself now!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, I would recommend PetEdge too. I got this wonderful little grooming table for $29 from them. Ollie weighs about 14 pounds now and it is the ideal size, I LOVE it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have that small grooming table as well and I do like it though if I had more space I would definitely put up the extra $$ and get a real table. Kubrick is too tall for the pink one and he can get away if he really tries. It does deter him and I actually can blow dry him by myself now with one or two corrections of putting him back on the table. I'm glad I did buy it and it's a GREAT purchase if you have an apartment or small place like I do.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yea, Beverly! We are here to support you!! :whoo:

I'd invest in getting a real grooming table (one that you can fold up and put away), and the noose-thing on an arm that you can put their head into so they stay still on the table. It has made all the difference in the world. Lincoln would pace back and forth on the table and it was VERY hard to give him a haircut that way!

I am still using just a regular human hair dryer, but it does make my arm tired to have to hold it. So, eventually, with 4 dogs, you might want to go for the stand dryer. 

Good luck with it!! Post some photos!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Ollie used to really fight me before I got this. He still tries to turn the other way if I'm working on a bad spot, but he gives up pretty quickly when he realizes I can just keep turning this table. I'm thinking even if I get a real grooming table, I'll probably still use this on top because of the "lazy susan" turning ability it has. Since I've gotten this, after about two minutes, he usually just lies down and relaxes. He's figured out he can't go anywhere anyway so I think he gave up. Grooming is MUCH more pleasant for both of us now.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Pictures Jane? HAHAHAHAHAHAH, well maybe after a bit  I have been having so much fun watching "Groomer has it" that I practically feel like a groomer myself!

In the last Ceasar Millan online newsletter someone had written about having trouble clipping nails. He went through a long explanation of how to get the dog (it was something very small) to swim in place in the sink, then when it was tired, to clip a nail, when it started getting really obvoxious, back into the "pool" for more laps. He said how this also helped because it softened the nails. unfortunately this wouldn't work with grooming, to have the dogs wet all the time! But you know Ceasar, everything hinges on exercise. Hey! I DO have a nice large treadmill, I bet I could fit at least a couple of them at a time on there!

Do you guys sit at all while you work on them?
I seriously need that grooming DVD Melissa!

Beverly


----------

